# WHERE IN MINOT CAN I PURCHASE ND OUTDOORS MAGAZINE?



## keshaschnase (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone knows where in Minot, ND I can purchase North Dakota Outdoors Magazine. My grandpa has some pictures featured in the January issue that he won a contest for and we would like to purchase only January copies, but we can't seem to find them on a newstand around here.

Thank you very much!!! 
Kesha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think this is what you're looking for:

http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdoors/ ... ontest.pdf


----------



## keshaschnase (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response, but yes I do have that link. I actually want the whole copy of the magazine, not a print off the internet. I would like to purchase it off the stands, but Barnes and Nobel doesn't carry the magazine. I have checked a couple of other places and haven't been able to find it. My grandpa wants to have copies to give to friends/family etc.

Thanks again,
Kesha


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Here in GF the January issue is not on the News stands yet. Keep checking.


----------



## mikero (Jan 8, 2011)

There is a link or something?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've seen it in the magazine rack at Dan's Supermarket here in Bismarck so you could probably look anywhere that has a decent selection of magazines. However, I haven't received the January issue yet so you may have to wait a little while. You could probably just call the game and fish as well and they may be able to tell you who carries it or they may be able to send you an issue. It's only $10 for a whole year's subscription.


----------



## keshaschnase (Jan 7, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL FOR KINDLY RESPONDING! I will continue to check around for the issue.....I do know it's only $10 for the issues, but we don't want to subscribe, we just want several January issues if we can find them.

Kesha  
.


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Call the Game and Fish. They would definately be able to send you out as many copies of January as you would want.


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Try the Gas Stop south of town by KFC.


----------



## keshaschnase (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all very much for helping me and my grandpa! We will definitely check at the Gas Stop!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Contact the Editor: Ron Wilson -- 701-328-6315

He should be able to get you what you need, or possibly tell you where in Minot they would be available.

I know they are out now, I just got mine in the mail.

huntin1


----------

